# Will we ever be the same after this???



## Mr Ratatosk (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm losing hope... I don't believe we could be the same old ourselves as we were before this hell. I don't think even complete recovery, when all the symptoms of DP/DR are gone, could make us back. It's such a horrible experience that we'll never be the same... This experience alters us from the inside... We are like soldiers who get back home after war and never feel the same...


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

People who recovered said that they are same as before DP/DR, so if we recover properly, we will be the same.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

nix said:


> People who recovered said that they are same as before DP/DR, so if we recover properly, we will be the same.


Yes I have heard this from recoveries as well. Even moments when I've felt reality it was like I hadn't been gone from it at all. They say that they don't even remember being DP, or even they can't recall how it felt to be this way. Just like we can't remember normal life...


----------



## Magrathea (Jul 8, 2010)

I am recovering presently - every day i feel about 25% better. Today I have recovered feelings i was absolutely certain had gone forever. It is a lovely day here in the uk and i have all windows open and I can feel the breeze as space around me; i thought that natural _feeling_ of space had gone forever. I have totaly lost the feeling that every way i look, i am looking at another picture. I can feel the position of the house in relation to the world, rather than feeling that everything is painted on the inside of an invisible sphere. I never imagined when i started to recover that normality would come back to this degree and everyday is surprising me more. I assure you, if you have dp/dr, you can get better and i'm almost certain you can get entirely better.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I've recovered fully once before. Yes, you are the exact same person you were before dp. Your sense of self comes back, your memories come back. It all feels like dp was a bad dream and you wake up in reality and just feel like "woah, what happened". It was weird, because when I got dp the first time, I couldn't remember my life before dp. Then when the dp went away, I couldn't remember what happened while I had dp. I have gotten the memories of that dp period now but it took a while.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

It has been a while since I felt real, but I had a few moments before where I felt real, not for long though, but those moments made me feel completely normal


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Mr Ratatosk said:


> I'm losing hope... I don't believe we could be the same old ourselves as we were before this hell. I don't think even complete recovery, when all the symptoms of DP/DR are gone, could make us back. It's such a horrible experience that we'll never be the same... This experience alters us from the inside... We are like soldiers who get back home after war and never feel the same...


Strictly speaking I think none of us are ever the same, DP or no. Change. It is not really a bad thing.

Personally I try not to have regrets. All the wrong decisions(retrospectively) I've made over the years, pretty much losing it over the DP a long time ago - all that made me who I am now (and things aren't so bad) Adversity/change - they have a way of.. making us stronger. Cheesy I know.









Still, doesn't keep me from regretting millions of decisions that had no real consequences at all. I still begrudge errors in judgement I made when I was three. DP still has a hand in my life but it is not a centre point anymore. Even for those of us who don't recover fully life can be pretty good.

You'll find the memory of DP fades as you get better. It is not that you forget but you'll probably think about it little and the experience will seem distant. That's dissociation for you







It is a perfectly normal mechanism, in fact you're probably only experiencing life from an odd perspective because something is off with that particular process. When it kicks back in you'll feel whole again.


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Magrathea said:


> I am recovering presently - every day i feel about 25% better. Today I have recovered feelings i was absolutely certain had gone forever. It is a lovely day here in the uk and i have all windows open and I can feel the breeze as space around me; i thought that natural _feeling_ of space had gone forever. I have totaly lost the feeling that every way i look, i am looking at another picture. I can feel the position of the house in relation to the world, rather than feeling that everything is painted on the inside of an invisible sphere. I never imagined when i started to recover that normality would come back to this degree and everyday is surprising me more. I assure you, if you have dp/dr, you can get better and i'm almost certain you can get entirely better.


It has been a nice day today in the UK







I felt happy today for the first time in quite a while







Getting out has helped me alot. Weird story but I saw a bloke having his head kicked quite violently in today by 5 youths. I went over to help the poor lad. At this point others had come to help. I felt quite DPed at the time but the thrill and anger/sadness of the situation told me I was still human


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Mr Ratatosk said:


> I'm losing hope... I don't believe we could be the same old ourselves as we were before this hell. I don't think even complete recovery, when all the symptoms of DP/DR are gone, could make us back. It's such a horrible experience that we'll never be the same... This experience alters us from the inside... We are like soldiers who get back home after war and never feel the same...


Its possible you will recover and be healthier than you ever could have been had you not gone thorough it by releasing old defences and ways of dealing with the world and developing healthier ways of being. It's common for people who have had 'nervous breakdowns' to say its the best thing that ever happened to them once they come out, as the crisis forced them to deal with their underlying issues, so you will probably never be the same ever again but you might end up even better than before.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Its possible you will recover and be healthier than you ever could have been had you not gone thorough it by releasing old defences and ways of dealing with the world and developing healthier ways of being. It's common for people who have had 'nervous breakdowns' to say its the best thing that ever happened to them once they come out, as the crisis forced them to deal with their underlying issues, so you will probably never be the same ever again but you might end up even better than before.


Great! I can't wait till I'm recovered! 
BUT IF YOU ARE LYING .....


----------



## Mr Ratatosk (Mar 30, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Its possible you will recover and be healthier than you ever could have been had you not gone thorough it by releasing old defences and ways of dealing with the world and developing healthier ways of being. It's common for people who have had 'nervous breakdowns' to say its the best thing that ever happened to them once they come out, as the crisis forced them to deal with their underlying issues, so you will probably never be the same ever again but you might end up even better than before.


I like that point


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

If I fully recover it will all be worth it.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

i'm worried because i dont know what its like to be normal. i dont want to be who i was before dp, i dont want to be the same as ive ever been. Im trying to grow into a new and better person though and hopefully that'l be who i am when this goes.


----------

